# Lietuva/Lithuania.

## vkr

Sveiki. Ar čia yra lietuvių? Jei taip tai kviečiu prisijungti irc Freenode serveris #Gentoo-lt kanalas. Visi mielai laukiami!!!

----------

## tankas

Labas. Taip yra. Tik aš visiškai žalias Linux'uose. Bet turiu gerą techninę patirtį kompiuteriuose, tai vieną dieną įvaldysiu. Po kolkas, trečia diena banau instaliuoju Gentoo nuo nulio ant "Virtual Machine", ir pasirodo neidėjau tinklo plokštės driver'ių į kernel'į ;)

----------

## Saulenas

Labas  :Wink: 

----------

